# Laptop Graka / Welche bring mehr leistung?



## Wassercpu (29. April 2008)

Könnt ihr nicht mall alle am Markt befindlichen Mobile Grakas vergleichen ...?

Hi, interessiere mich grade für Laptops und klar zocken sollte mann damit können und neine Crysis brauch nicht drauf laufen aber sonst sollte so der standart in mittelklasse Grafiklaufen...

Ich schau mir so die Laps im angebot an und stelle fest das ich eigentlich keine genaue forstellung davon habe was die Mobile Grakas können ok ne 8600gt is minimum aber was kann die und was kann ne 8700 gt besser oder gs oder gm?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. April 2008)

Also als Anhaltspunkt kannst du Hier mal eine Tabelle sehen, die Grafikchips nach Leistung ordnet und noch dazu angibt, wie viele Shader vorhanden sind, welcher Takt, etc.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. April 2008)

Hier gibts auch eine recht gute Übersicht über die mobilen Chips:
Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste
Notebookcheck: Vergleich mobiler Grafikkarten


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. April 2008)

Wobei ich die Vergleiche von notebookcheck etwas verwirrend finde und für den Notebooksektor unbedeutende Grakas noch auflisten. Wen interessiert denn eine Quadro?


----------



## SeoP (6. Mai 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn eine Quadro?


Grafiker, Webdesigner, Fotographen, Werbekauflaeute, Architekten, Entwicklungsingenieure ...
so ziemlich alle visuellen und Zeichnerische-Berufe, die viele Grafikanwendungen machen oder benoetigen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Mai 2008)

SeoP schrieb:


> Grafiker, Webdesigner, Fotographen, Werbekauflaeute, Architekten, Entwicklungsingenieure ...
> so ziemlich alle visuellen und Zeichnerische-Berufe, die viele Grafikanwendungen machen oder benoetigen



Anders gefragt: Wer von denen, die du genannt hast, verwenden dafür ihr Notebook? Is das Notebook dazu nicht etwas zu rechenschwach?

Andere Frage: is das eine Sinnestäuschung hervorgerufen durch eine Analogie, oder hast du tatsächlich den Putin als Profilbild?


----------



## SeoP (6. Mai 2008)

Warum sollte ein Laptop (am Stromnetz angeschlossen) zu rechenschwach sein. natuerlich benoetigst Du den dementsprechend Prozi + RAM + MB, aber rein rechnerisch kann ein Laptop in der Obersten Liga mitspielen. 

Der Vorteil am Laptop ist das das finale Ergebnis unterwegs praesentiert werden kann. Die Rechenarbeit (Rendern) kann am Arbeitsplatz erledigt werden. 

Das Bild in meinem Avatar...Das bin ich.
Reine Regierungsarbeit langweilt mich auf Dauer, zumal ich jetzt "nur" noch die Faeden in der Hand habe, aber nicht mehr den Kopf hinhalten muss


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Mai 2008)

SeoP schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Laptop (am Stromnetz angeschlossen) zu rechenschwach sein. natuerlich benoetigst Du den dementsprechend Prozi + RAM + MB, aber rein rechnerisch kann ein Laptop in der Obersten Liga mitspielen.
> 
> Der Vorteil am Laptop ist das das finale Ergebnis unterwegs praesentiert werden kann. Die Rechenarbeit (Rendern) kann am Arbeitsplatz erledigt werden.
> 
> ...



lol...

Gut, ein Notebook kann sicherlich so weit hochgezüchtet werden, nur: Es kostet dann weit mehr als ein gleichstarker Desktop. 
Präsentieren kann mans ja auch, wenn man die Ergebnisse aufs Notebook überspielt. 
Aber gut, ich bin da mal von mir aus gegangen und dachte da eher an die erschwinglichen Notebooks und einen starken Desktop zum rendern.


----------



## der_schnitter (6. Mai 2008)

In der Liste von 3dchip.de ist ja echt alles vertreten,selbst meine Radeon 7500 *freu*


----------



## SeoP (7. Mai 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> lol...
> Es kostet dann weit mehr als ein gleichstarker Desktop.


 
deswegen gibt es ja die Moeglichkeit *Firmenbestand* abzuschreiben 
Solche Laps sind fuer Firmen (ohne USt zu bezahlen =  - 19% vom Preis fuer Endkunden) wesentlich guenstiger *und* der Wertverlust wird jedes Jahr steuerlich abgesetzt. 


abgesehen davon, kauf dir mal ne Durchschnitts-quadro fuer nen Desktop: klick mich hart
oder das Durchschnittsmodell Fire GL von ATI klick mich haerter ...

so wirklich guenstig sind die "Brauchbaren" auch fuer einen Desktop nicht


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Mai 2008)

Das stimmt auch wieder. Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht. 
Mir fällt eh grad Desktop-Replacement ein...

Gut.


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Mai 2008)

Die Quadros sind halt in Hochleistungsnotebooks drin, z.B. Celsius von Siemens, einigen IBMs etc.
Schlepp mal deinen Desktop zu einem Kunden für eine Demonstration. Ich denke die Mitarbeiter von CAD- und 3D-Modellingfirmen sind ganz froh, dass es da auch mobile Lösungen gibt


----------

